# 2K2 MAXIMA Strut Bearing problem



## mrjones (Sep 28, 2009)

hey folks,

I have a 2k2 Maxima 6Mt and my front passenger side strut bearing keeps failing. I've replaced my struts and shocks about 5-6 months ago when my stock struts failed. I've installed the KYB GR-2 struts and shocks and they work fine. However, about a month after I've completed the job, my passenger side strut started making a noise indicating that the strut bearing had went bad. Next, I went to the dealer and picked up a strut bearing and a strut mount and installed them both. About a month later, my strut was making noises again, indicating that the bearing failed. When removing/installing the struts, i followed the directions in the Haynes manual and from this website, "http://shiftice.com/strut_install.html"; the install was pretty straight forward. The only thing I might have done wrong was install the top hat incorrectly mentioned in STEP 10, "http://shiftice.com/images/strut_install/123_2356.jpg", but I'm uncertain of this. 

Any ideas?

Thanks!

References: Nissan Maxima How-To's by housecor :: How to resolve front end suspension noise
Nissan Maxima How-To's by housecor :: How to install struts & springs


----------



## DougEvans62 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Bearings wearing out*

Hello. My buddy has a 2000 Maxima that is having the exact recurring problem you describe. Did you find a solution? Any suggestions?

I am trying to help him get this sorted out. Any help you can provide would be greatly appreciated. 

Doug


----------

